# Aarrgghhhh!



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

After having perfect poo on wet Ziwipeak for a fortnight and fixing all her tummy issues and her gobbling it up with gusto she is now turning her nose up to it... Sigh... Big big sigh... Got a squillion pounds worth of food left too! 

She is favouring Acana kibble. Still good but let's wait and see how it affects her tummy.

Rant over, thanks for listening x 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Could you rotate them, or mix them? We don't have problems with pickiness, but we rotate Odie's foods. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah I think I will try that, got different flavour acanas too so that might help. Just when you think you've fixed something...! Deffo not giving up on the wet, it's too good and too expensive to waste and the amount of food I've given to the local RSPCA (because they cause her tummy troubles) is incredible. Still, I guess it's nice to help out a good cause it's just disappointing for Molly.

I got told to feed 40-50g of Acana... It just seems so little! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

